# MERRY CHRISTMAS



## Southern by choice (Dec 24, 2013)

_MERRY CHRISTMAS!_



 
Hope all have a wonderful day.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 24, 2013)

That's adorable!!!  Merry Christmas to you too and your family!


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 24, 2013)

Same to you!


----------



## Azriel (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you and your family.
Great photos!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas.
It's 12:18.  Waiting for someone to go to sleep so Santa can come.


----------



## Beekissed (Dec 24, 2013)

Love these!!!!    Merry Christmas to you as well!!!


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 25, 2013)

And to you all I wish the best for the season.

We have a real WHITE CHRISTMAS here....first in many years.


----------



## kinder (Dec 25, 2013)

It sure is !! and Merry Christmas to all of you and yours


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas!  We had someone who couldn't fall asleep either  almost figured it out!  Great pictures.


----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 25, 2013)

So did the little children go to sleep????
Santa... did he show? I heard he had to downsize this year, not enough grain to feed the reindeer, lots of lay-offs. Elves wanted $15hr minimum wage so they went on strike. Tough year! 

Hope you all had a great day!


----------



## Fierlin (Dec 28, 2013)

That's a good one.
Union disputes were always that much fun, weren't they.
Wonder what's been happening to his credit rating as well. 

Hello BYH, I hope you had a great day, and a great year... Here's to a great 2014 as well!


----------

